# [ORB Launcher] installé provoque plein d'erreurs :((

## pti-rem

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé ORB Launcher - après 14 h - comme évoqué à : https://www.orbital-apps.com/documentation/orb-launcher-automatic-installer-for-all-distros (en donnant le mdp root à l'installation)

Bien mal m'en a pris bon sang ! Mon bureau Xfce ne comporte plus que Verrouiller l'écran et Déconnexion d'actifs (non grisés) dans le menu session ;

Je ne suis vraiment pas fier de moi ; tout ça pour avoir Brasero en version portable.

Bien pire, je ne peux plus utiliser emerge ; toute tentative amène à une erreur [Errno 13] Permission non accordée: b'/usr/bin/sandbox' & The ebuild phase 'unpack' has exited unexpectedly.

Merci pour l'aide que vous pouvez m'apporter pour débloquer cette situation et enlever le ORB Launcher de mon système.

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -1v portage

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/portage-2.3.49::gentoo  USE="(ipc) native-extensions rsync-verify xattr -build -doc -epydoc -gentoo-dev (-selinux)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) -python3_4 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.3.49::gentoo

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/portage-2.3.49, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.3.49/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 1 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 0.43, 0.48, 0.51

 * Package:    sys-apps/portage-2.3.49

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: dev-portage@gentoo.org

 * Upstream:   dev-portage@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc ipc kernel_linux native-extensions python_targets_python2_7 python_targets_python3_6 rsync-verify userland_GNU xattr

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

[Errno 13] Permission non accordée: b'/usr/bin/sandbox':

   /usr/bin/sandbox /var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.ak4nnngn/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/portage/process.py", line 347, in spawn

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/portage/process.py", line 555, in _exec

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/portage/__init__.py", line 250, in __call__

PermissionError: [Errno 13] Permission non accordée: b'/usr/bin/sandbox'

 * The ebuild phase 'unpack' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before

 * exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did

 * not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has

 * called `exit` when it should have called `die` instead. This behavior

 * may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or a hardware problem

 * such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is not reproducible or

 * it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to be triggered by a

 * hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem then you should try

 * some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest. Please do not report

 * this as a bug unless it is consistently reproducible and you are sure

 * that your bash binary and hardware are functioning properly.

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build, install, or execute postinst:

 * 

 *  (sys-apps/portage-2.3.49:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.3.49/temp/build.log'

 * 

n73sm ~ #
```

```
n73sm ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.49 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.26-r7, 4.14.65-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.65-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2670QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:    12200868 total,   9366488 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 20 Oct 2018 08:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: e16b42b2b3f9dbeda6c7166b3e13585c9cec94a3

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.30 p5) 2.30.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.38.3::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.13.4-r2::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo, 6.4.0-r1::gentoo, 7.3.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.26-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

fkmclane

    location: /var/lib/layman/fkmclane

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

gnome

    location: /var/lib/layman/gnome

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

hsoft

    location: /var/lib/layman/hsoft

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

jorgicio

    location: /var/lib/layman/jorgicio

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

mv

    location: /var/lib/layman/mv

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

sublime-text

    location: /var/lib/layman/sublime-text

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=3 --load-average=3.0 --keep-going --with-bdeps=y"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4 -l4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aes alsa amd64 avx berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode examples exif fam fdk flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk handbook iconv jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad mmx mmxext mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell sse sse2 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd tiff tools truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x265 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon plan sheets stage words" CAMERAS="ptp2 ax203" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr-FR fr en-US en en-GB de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="dav auth_pam fancyindex geoip fastcgi uwsgi gzip rewrite autoindex charset proxy" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-1" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23" SANE_BACKENDS="hp hp3500 hp3900 hp4200 hp5400 hp5590 snapscan hpsj5s canon canon630u canon_dr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash battery multiload-nandhp power xmonad" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
n73sm / # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python3.6

  [2]   python2.7

  [3]   python3.5 (uninstalled)

  [4]   python3.4 (uninstalled)

n73sm / #
```

Last edited by pti-rem on Sun Oct 21, 2018 9:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Condoléances pti-rem, mais ça s'appelle une leçon basique d'hygyène   :Crying or Very sad: 

Exécuter du code "de l'Internet" sans regarder ce que c'est et en root...

Je ne connais pas ce système de packaging ORB, mais rien qu'en consultant le site, j'ai des boutons: "secure" affiché sur la page de garde, et côté documentation d'installation "curl https://www.orbital-apps.com/orb.sh | bash". J'ai envie de coller des tartes. Et quand tu ouvres le shell, tu vois encore une couche de téléchargement d'une soit disant ISO qui serait exécutable... et j'ai pas été voir le contenu de fichier, parce que j'ai les molaires qui grincent.

Mon conseil: regarde ce que fait cet installeur/ISO dans le détail, pour voir si tu peux réparer ton système. L'alternative lourde (et fiable) étant de refaire une installation Gentoo en parallèle en récupérant ta conf (/etc & co) et tes données.

Au moins, Flatpak a le bon goût de sandboxer ses applis, apparemment ils n'en sont même pas là avec ORB. Bonjour la branlette sur les features de sécurité, sans compter qu'ils se torchent avec concernant la procédure d'installation. Grrrrr. Bon, je vais me calmer, car ce système ORB a l'air de toutes façons vaguement mort. Blog de 2016, pareil pour les versions des apps disponibles.

----------

## pti-rem

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Condoléances pti-rem, mais ça s'appelle une leçon basique d'hygyène  
> 
> Exécuter du code "de l'Internet" sans regarder ce que c'est et en root...

 

Oui  :Sad: 

Certaines fois, on a très bien à l'esprit que l'on est en train de faire une vraie connerie... Et ça arrive qu'on la fasse quand même...

 *Quote:*   

> Mon conseil: regarde ce que fait cet installeur/ISO dans le détail, pour voir si tu peux réparer ton système.

 

Je n'y arriverai pas.

Édition : c'est quand même bête de dire ça sans même ouvrir le script pour voir ; je vais essayer.

 *Quote:*   

> L'alternative lourde (et fiable) étant de refaire une installation Gentoo en parallèle en récupérant ta conf (/etc & co) et tes données.

 

Je vais manger mon chat d'abord !Last edited by pti-rem on Mon Oct 22, 2018 10:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai renommé /usr/bin/sandbox en /usr/bin/sandbox-ex

résultat : des "Permission denied"

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -1v portage

!!! Problem with sandbox binary. Disabling...

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/portage-2.3.49::gentoo  USE="(ipc) native-extensions rsync-verify xattr -build -doc -epydoc -gentoo-dev (-selinux)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) -python3_4 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.3.49::gentoo

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/portage-2.3.49, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.3.49/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 1 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 0.73, 0.84, 0.52

 * Package:    sys-apps/portage-2.3.49

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: dev-portage@gentoo.org

 * Upstream:   dev-portage@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc ipc kernel_linux native-extensions python_targets_python2_7 python_targets_python3_6 rsync-verify userland_GNU xattr

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.3.49/temp/environment: line 90: warning: setlocale: LC_MESSAGES: cannot change locale (fr_FR.UTF-8): Permission denied

/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.d9tu0g44/bin/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install: line 40: /usr/bin/python3.6m: Permission denied

/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.d9tu0g44/bin/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install: line 40: exec: /usr/bin/python3.6m: cannot execute: Permission denied

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.3.49::gentoo failed (unpack phase):

 *   Failed to create dir '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.3.49/work'

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line  792:  Called __ebuild_main 'unpack'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 1068:  Called __dyn_unpack

 *   phase-functions.sh, line  252:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         install -m${PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE:-0700} -d "${WORKDIR}" || die "Failed to create dir '${WORKDIR}'"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-apps/portage-2.3.49::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/portage-2.3.49::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.3.49/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.3.49/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.3.49/homedir'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.3.49/work/portage-2.3.49'

/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.d9tu0g44/bin/ebuild-ipc: line 7: /usr/bin/python3.6m: Permission denied

/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.d9tu0g44/bin/ebuild-ipc: line 7: exec: /usr/bin/python3.6m: cannot execute: Permission denied

 * The ebuild phase 'unpack' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before

 * exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did

 * not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has

 * called `exit` when it should have called `die` instead. This behavior

 * may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or a hardware problem

 * such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is not reproducible or

 * it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to be triggered by a

 * hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem then you should try

 * some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest. Please do not report

 * this as a bug unless it is consistently reproducible and you are sure

 * that your bash binary and hardware are functioning properly.

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build, install, or execute postinst:

 * 

 *  (sys-apps/portage-2.3.49:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.3.49/temp/build.log'
```

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai récupéré emerge !  :Smile: 

J'ai trouvé, entre autres saletés :

```
n73sm ~ # ls -ld /usr/

drwxrwxr-- 14 rem root 4096 17 avril  2016 /usr/

n73sm ~ # chown root:root /usr

n73sm ~ # chmod 755 /usr

n73sm ~ # ls -ld /usr/

drwxr-xr-x 14 root root 4096 17 avril  2016 /usr/

n73sm ~ # ls -ld /usr/bin/

drwxrwxr-- 3 rem root 126976 20 oct.  16:56 /usr/bin

n73sm ~ # chmod 755 /usr/bin

n73sm ~ # chown root:root /usr/bin

n73sm ~ # ls -ld /usr/bin/

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 126976 20 oct.  16:56 /usr/bin
```

Il y avait aussi des mauvaises permissions pour /var et /var/cacheLast edited by pti-rem on Fri Oct 26, 2018 11:44 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

Après avoir remis sandbox en fonction  :Sad: 

« could not open the sandbox rc file: /usr/share/sandbox/sandbox.bashrc: Permission denied »

```
n73sm /home/rem # emerge -1v portage

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/portage-2.3.49::gentoo  USE="(ipc) native-extensions rsync-verify xattr -build -doc -epydoc -gentoo-dev (-selinux)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) -python3_4 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.3.49::gentoo

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/portage-2.3.49, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.3.49/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 1 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 0.66, 0.45, 0.26

 * Package:    sys-apps/portage-2.3.49

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: dev-portage@gentoo.org

 * Upstream:   dev-portage@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc ipc kernel_linux native-extensions python_targets_python2_7 python_targets_python3_6 rsync-verify userland_GNU xattr

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

sandbox:main  could not open the sandbox rc file: /usr/share/sandbox/sandbox.bashrc: Permission denied

 * The ebuild phase 'unpack' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before

 * exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did

 * not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has

 * called `exit` when it should have called `die` instead. This behavior

 * may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or a hardware problem

 * such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is not reproducible or

 * it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to be triggered by a

 * hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem then you should try

 * some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest. Please do not report

 * this as a bug unless it is consistently reproducible and you are sure

 * that your bash binary and hardware are functioning properly.

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build, install, or execute postinst:

 * 

 *  (sys-apps/portage-2.3.49:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.3.49/temp/build.log'
```

----------

## pti-rem

```
n73sm ~ # ls -ld /usr/share/

drwxrwxr-- 284 rem root 12288 17 avril  2016 /usr/share/

n73sm ~ # chown root:root /usr/share

n73sm ~ # chmod 755 /usr/share

n73sm ~ # ls -ld /usr/share/

drwxr-xr-x 284 root root 12288 17 avril  2016 /usr/share/

n73sm ~ # 
```

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -1v portage

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/portage-2.3.49::gentoo  USE="(ipc) native-extensions rsync-verify xattr -build -doc -epydoc -gentoo-dev (-selinux)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) -python3_4 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.3.49::gentoo

>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.3.49::gentoo

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 0.61, 0.85, 0.62

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

n73sm ~ # 
```

Je vais faire une recherche des répertoires ayant pour proprio. rem et groupe root.

```
n73sm ~ # find / -type d -user rem -group root

/opt

/opt/orb

/usr/share/icons

/usr/share/icons/orb

/usr/share/icons/gnome

/usr/share/icons/gnome/8x8

/usr/share/icons/gnome/8x8/mimetypes

/usr/share/icons/gnome/128x128

/usr/share/icons/gnome/128x128/mimetypes

/usr/share/icons/gnome/24x24

/usr/share/icons/gnome/24x24/mimetypes

/usr/share/icons/gnome/256x256

/usr/share/icons/gnome/256x256/mimetypes

/usr/share/icons/gnome/16x16

/usr/share/icons/gnome/16x16/mimetypes

/usr/share/icons/gnome/22x22

/usr/share/icons/gnome/22x22/mimetypes

/usr/share/icons/gnome/512x512

/usr/share/icons/gnome/512x512/mimetypes

/usr/share/icons/gnome/32x32

/usr/share/icons/gnome/32x32/mimetypes

/usr/share/icons/oxygen

/usr/share/icons/oxygen/8x8

/usr/share/icons/oxygen/8x8/mimetypes

/usr/share/icons/oxygen/128x128

/usr/share/icons/oxygen/128x128/mimetypes

/usr/share/icons/oxygen/24x24

/usr/share/icons/oxygen/24x24/mimetypes

/usr/share/icons/oxygen/256x256

/usr/share/icons/oxygen/256x256/mimetypes

/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16

/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/mimetypes

/usr/share/icons/oxygen/22x22

/usr/share/icons/oxygen/22x22/mimetypes

/usr/share/icons/oxygen/512x512

/usr/share/icons/oxygen/512x512/mimetypes

/usr/share/icons/oxygen/32x32

/usr/share/icons/oxygen/32x32/mimetypes

/usr/share/polkit-1

/usr/share/polkit-1/actions

/usr/share/thumbnailers

/usr/share/mime

/usr/share/mime/packages

/usr/share/applications

/var/cache/orbital-apps

/run/user/1000

n73sm / # 
```

Et après corrections d'après une autre Gentoo :

```
n73sm ~ # find / -type d -user rem -group root

/opt/orb

/var/cache/orbital-apps

/run/user/1000

n73sm ~ # 
```

Last edited by pti-rem on Fri Oct 26, 2018 11:45 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

Je suis bon pour un emerge --emptytree @world

Je pense que ça ira après.

édit : je n'ai pas envie de lancer une telle recompilation ; je n'ai apparemment que des soucis d'icônes sur mon bureau et dans le menu Applications d'Xfce.

édit 2 : je l'ai fait quand même.

```
n73sm ~ # equery b /usr/share/icons/gnome

 * Searching for /usr/share/icons/gnome ... 

app-office/libreoffice-bin-6.0.6.2 (/usr/share/icons/gnome)

n73sm ~ # qlist -I | grep icon

dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache

kde-frameworks/kiconthemes

kde-frameworks/oxygen-icons

media-gfx/icon-slicer

virtual/freedesktop-icon-theme

virtual/libiconv

x11-misc/icon-naming-utils

x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme

x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme

x11-themes/mate-icon-theme

n73sm ~ # emerge -1v `qlist -I | grep icon` && emerge -1v =app-office/libreoffice-bin-6.0.6.2
```

avec :

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -1v `qlist -I | grep xfce`
```

Pour le moment je n'ai pas récupéré mes icônes comme avant ;

notamment l'icône spécial de la barre flottante qui affiche le bureau en masquant les fenêtres.

Et ma liste d'emblèmes d'icônes est réduite à un seul...

édit :

Avec :

```
n73sm ~ # chmod 755 /usr/share/icons/oxygen/

n73sm ~ # chmod 755 /usr/share/icons/gnome/
```

J'ai récupéré mes icônes - dont ceux du menu Applications - et la liste d'emblèmes pour les icônes.

Édition : j'ai dû remettre les bonnes permissions (755) pour tous les sous-répertoires de ces deux répertoires ci-dessus.

```
n73sm ~ # ls -al /usr/share/icons/

total 60

drwxr-xr-x  13 root root  4096 17 avril  2016 .

drwxr-xr-x 284 root root 12288 17 avril  2016 ..

drwxr-xr-x  14 root root  4096 20 oct.  20:28 Adwaita

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root  4096 20 oct.  20:28 HighContrast

drwxr-xr-x   7 root root  4096 13 févr.  2018 Tango

drwxr-xr-x  12 root root  4096 17 avril  2016 gnome

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root  4096 20 oct.  20:28 hicolor

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  4096 13 oct.  20:09 locolor

drwxr-xr-x  11 root root  4096 20 oct.  20:28 mate

drwxr-xr-x   8 root root  4096 20 oct.  20:28 menta

drwxr-xr-x  12 root root  4096 20 oct.  20:28 nimbus

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 11 mai    2016 orb

drwxr-xr-x  11 root root  4096 20 oct.  20:28 oxygen

n73sm ~ # 
```

-

Pourquoi donc vouloir un Brasero portable ?

En fait, je me suis complètement trompé.

D'abord installer le ORB Launcher est inutile ; les images des applis peuvent se lancer sans.

Ensuite, il y a trois ebuilds qui sont vraiment trop longs à émerger et j'essaie de m'en passer (en rR ça va un moment !) :

- dev-qt/qtwebengine (sacqué)

- net-libs/webkit-gtk (sacqué)

- dev-qt/qtwebkit (gardé pour hplip et teamviewer)

J'avais le drapeau nautilus dans les USEs de mon make.conf et j'ai cru que net-libs/webkit-gtk était nécessaire pour Brasero.

Tout faux.

Sans le drapeau nautilus en USE, brasero s'installe facilement ; du moins avec mon install.

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -pv brasero

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] app-cdr/brasero-3.12.2-r1:0/3.1::gentoo  USE="css introspection libburn mp3 -nautilus (-packagekit) -playlist -test -tracker" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

n73sm ~ # 

n73sm ~ # USE="nautilus" emerge -pv brasero

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/paxctl-0.9::gentoo  8 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/spidermonkey-38.3.0:38::gentoo [1.8.5-r6:0/mozjs185::gentoo] USE="static-libs system-icu -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -jit -minimal -test" 26 602 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/musicbrainz-5.1.0:5/1::gentoo  USE="examples -test" 76 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/brotli-1.0.2:0/1.0.2::gentoo  USE="-python -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) -python3_4 -python3_5" 23 181 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/woff2-1.0.2-r1::gentoo  39 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libmbim-1.14.0::gentoo  USE="udev -static-libs" 393 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libqmi-1.16.2:0/5.1::gentoo  USE="mbim -doc -static-libs" 718 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libwebp-0.5.2:0/6::gentoo  USE="gif jpeg opengl png tiff -experimental (-neon) -static-libs -swap-16bit-csp" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2 sse4_1 -avx2" 1 193 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/modemmanager-1.6.12:0/1::gentoo  USE="introspection policykit qmi -mbim -systemd -vala" 1 370 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-misc/geoclue-2.4.8:2.0::gentoo  USE="introspection modemmanager -zeroconf" 360 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/gnome-autoar-0.2.2::gentoo  USE="gtk introspection -vala" 289 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/gjs-1.48.7::gentoo  USE="cairo examples gtk -test" 582 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.22.2:4/37::gentoo  USE="X egl geolocation gstreamer introspection jit libnotify opengl spell webgl (-aqua) -coverage -doc -gles2 -gnome-keyring -nsplugin -test -wayland" 16 377 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/nautilus-3.24.2.1-r1::gentoo  USE="exif introspection previewer -gnome (-packagekit) (-selinux) -sendto -test -tracker -xmp" 5 023 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/sushi-3.24.0::gentoo  USE="-office" 291 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-cdr/brasero-3.12.2-r1:0/3.1::gentoo  USE="css introspection libburn mp3 nautilus* (-packagekit) -playlist -test -tracker" 0 KiB

Total: 16 packages (14 new, 1 in new slot, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 76 495 KiB

n73sm ~ # 
```

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Au moins, Flatpak a le bon goût de sandboxer ses applis

 

Merci El_Goretto pour l'info.

Édition :

J'ai eu à utiliser l'éditeur de type MIME pour corriger des associations ; une dizaine.

Autrement, je pense en avoir terminé :

```
n73sm ~ # equery b `find /usr/bin -name orb-*`

...

n73sm ~ # rm -v /usr/bin/orb-config /usr/bin/orb-launcher /usr/bin/orb-thumbnailer /usr/bin/orb-check-signature /usr/bin/orb-root /usr/bin/orb-check-whitelist /usr/bin/orb-check-updates

n73sm ~ # rm -rf /opt/orb

n73sm ~ # rm -rf /var/cache/orbital-apps

n73sm ~ # 

```

----------

## pti-rem

Je viens d'étudier un peu le orb.sh et l'image ISO qu'il charge et je vois qu'en résumé, je me suis fait appliquer une archive orb-launcher_0.2.001_multi_distro.tar.gz sur ma racine.

édit : il y a aussi apparemment un script postinstall qui suit mais je n'ai pas réussi à mettre la main dessus.

```
# tar zxf ISO(orb-launcher_0.2.001.iso):/installers/orb-launcher_0.2.001_multi_distro.tar.gz -C /
```

Il n'y a pas d'écrasement inconsidéré ; pour la sécurité relative aux scripts installés en /usr/bin, il faut se pencher dessus.

Il restait quelques résidus anodins dans mon système.

C'est juste un code inadapté qui peut handicaper sérieusement ; juste en modifiant les attributs de quelques répertoires.

Dire que je ne sais pas si la commande tar peut extraire sans modifier les attributs existants.

J'ai eu chaud. Mon chat aussi  :Wink: Last edited by pti-rem on Fri Oct 26, 2018 11:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

OK, merci pour le retour.

Et de ton côté tu en penses quoi, d'un projet qui fait un script sh qui télécharge une ISO qui est un script shell contenant un dump d'une véritable ISO qu'il monte tout çà pour décompresser une archive tar au final?

Moi ça me met totalement en confiance  :Smile: 

----------

## pti-rem

Ils ont voulu faire une version principale de type CD à graver éventuellement j'imagine.

Oui, c'est un peu tordu pour ce que ça fait (?). Bon gré mal gré, faut bien laisser les énergies se dissiper...

Je n'en pense pas grand chose ; Il y a eu du travail de fait, ça me donne un code à voir.

Étant développé avec une ancienne version d'Ubuntu, je ne vois pas ce que ça peut donner de bien aujourd'hui.

Je ne sais pas ce que valent les .rpm et .deb ; Vu mon expérience, je ne les recommande pas.

Ce ORB Launcher est nuisible pour Gentoo et probablement totalement inutile.

J'ai quand même téléchargé tous les .orb pour que le chat s'amuse avec  :Wink: 

Ils fonctionnent sans droit root alors autant les garder. Perso, j'ai renommé en .orb.AppImage pour avoir le menu contextuel "exécuter".

Flatpak est réellement différent ; il demande bien plus qu'un attribut exécutable sur un seul et gros fichier pour avoir une version portable.

Il donne l'air d'être costaud et fiable. Faut s'investir un peu.

----------

## Pyro MX

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> https://www.orbital-apps.com/documentation/orb-launcher-automatic-installer-for-all-distros

 

Ah ben c'est un petit peu prétentieux quand même, automatic-installer-for-all-distros! Va falloir ouvrir un ticket pour modifier l'URL à orb-launcher-automatic-installer-for-not-quite-all-distros  :Laughing: 

----------

